
Why MVC is not enough - plaban123
http://plaban123-blog.tumblr.com/post/156215895479/why-mvc-is-not-enough
======
Haijal
This is a good post, many people adopt using this kind of "services" package
already. Most of the Time I call mine a 'manager' however.

